# Reconciling 2 Passages on Meat Sacrificed to Idols



## Romans922 (Dec 11, 2010)

1 Corinthians 10:18-33 I think says that one may is allowed to eat meat sacrificed to idols.

But then you read Revelation 2:14, 20 and it seems to show that this is of the devil. 

How do you reconcile these two passages? 



They follow:

1 Corinthians 10:18-33 - "18 Consider the people of Israel: are not those who eat the sacrifices participants in the altar? 19 What do I imply then? That food offered to idols is anything, or that an idol is anything? 20 No, I imply that what pagans sacrifice they offer to demons and not to God. I do not want you to be participants with demons. 21 You cannot drink the cup of the Lord and the cup of demons. You cannot partake of the table of the Lord and the table of demons. 22 Shall we provoke the Lord to jealousy? Are we stronger than he? 23 “All things are lawful,” but not all things are helpful. “All things are lawful,” but not all things build up. 24 Let no one seek his own good, but the good of his neighbor. 25 Eat whatever is sold in the meat market without raising any question on the ground of conscience. 26 For “the earth is the Lord's, and the fullness thereof.” 27 If one of the unbelievers invites you to dinner and you are disposed to go, eat whatever is set before you without raising any question on the ground of conscience. 28 But if someone says to you, “This has been offered in sacrifice,” then do not eat it, for the sake of the one who informed you, and for the sake of conscience- 29 I do not mean your conscience, but his. For why should my liberty be determined by someone else's conscience? 30 If I partake with thankfulness, why am I denounced because of that for which I give thanks? 31 So, whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God. 32 Give no offense to Jews or to Greeks or to the church of God, 33 just as I try to please everyone in everything I do, not seeking my own advantage, but that of many, that they may be saved."

Revelation 2:14, 20 - "14But I have a few things against you, because you have there some who hold the teaching of Balaam, who kept teaching Balak to put a stumbling block before the sons of Israel, to eat things sacrificed to idols and to commit acts of immorality...20But I have this against you, that you tolerate the woman Jezebel, who calls herself a prophetess, and she teaches and leads My bond-servants astray so that they commit acts of immorality and eat things sacrificed to idols."


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 11, 2010)

Andrew,

It appears that in the first case (1 Corinthians) what is going on is buying meat at the equivalent of the local supermarket hat had previously been offered to idols. In the second case, what is involved is actual participation in the idolatry. That would be pointed to by the reference to Balaam and his sin, which was to mingle with idolatry.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah that is what I thought too, but I wanted to confirm. Thank you.


----------

